# Looking for food similar to...



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

If you are looking for grocery store brands, both Pedigree and Alpo have chunks in gravy varieties. 

Has his vet ever suggested adding more fiber to his diet? That can sometimes help with hard stools.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

You might want to get him onto kibble for both her meals. Quality kibble is nutritionally balanced and It certainly would help the $$$ issue. What does his daily food/water intake consist of? If he has rock hard stools, I'd guess it's either a medical problem or the food/drink problem. Does he have access to water 24/7? How big is he (height/weight). Is he too heavy or too skinny?
I'm not likely to know the answer, but answering these questions can provide others here with relevant information to help out.
Edited to correct to "he"


----------



## Kristi (Jul 19, 2021)

94Magna_Tom said:


> You might want to get her onto kibble for both her meals. Quality kibble is nutritionally balanced and It certainly would help the $$$ issue. What does her daily food/water intake consist of? If she has rock hard stools, I'd guess it's either a medical problem or the food/drink problem. Does she have access to water 24/7? How big is she (height/weight). Is she too heavy or too skinny?
> I'm not likely to know the answer, but answering these questions can provide others here with relevant information to help out.


He's 32 lbs and drinks 1 - 2 bowls of water a day. His bowl holds a 16 oz bottle of water. He has access to his kibble and water at all times. It's only his wet food that we control. He's not really a kibble eater though. He'll only really eat the kibble when it has the gravy from the wet food on it or when he's going through through a growth spirt. He's a mix between a miniature poodle and a newfoundland.


----------



## Kristi (Jul 19, 2021)

TeamHellhound said:


> If you are looking for grocery store brands, both Pedigree and Alpo have chunks in gravy varieties.
> 
> Has his vet ever suggested adding more fiber to his diet? That can sometimes help with hard stools.


No, what kind of things would that consist of?


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Kristi said:


> No, what kind of things would that consist of?


One way to add fiber to their diet is just give them canned pumpkin. Another is to use a supplement like Benefiber. 



Kristi said:


> He's 32 lbs and drinks 1 - 2 bowls of water a day. His bowl holds a 16 oz bottle of water. He has access to his kibble and water at all times. It's only his wet food that we control. He's not really a kibble eater though. He'll only really eat the kibble when it has the gravy from the wet food on it or when he's going through through a growth spirt. *He's a mix between a miniature poodle and a newfoundland.*


Good heavens... What on earth was the purpose of such a disparate match? I would be very concerned about developmental problems, especially skeletal. issues.

It sounds like he has trained you to keep topping up his food with "the good stuff". Unless you really want to cater to the whims of a picky dog for the next decade or so, I'd teach him to eat what he's given when he's given it. The fastest way is to fix his food, put it down, and walk away. Anything not eaten gets picked up after about 15 minutes, and he doesn't get anything until his next meal time. It's rare for a healthy dog to not give in after a few days, and start eating. This webinar “But my dog isn't food-motivated.” goes into more detail, as well as offers other options for teaching a dog to eat. 

When you say his bowl holds a 16 ounce bottle of water, does that mean you are giving him bottled water?


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

That level of water intake = go to the vet asap and get absolutely everything possible tested, including adrenals and possible diabetes. And in light of the output problem. Asap. Ahead of non-veterinarian suggestions. Good luck, sending good thoughts, and please let us know.

You may want to clarify if this is an outdoor dog or one who lives indoors and just goes out.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Puppy food isn't recommended for adult dogs. It's formulated to facilitate growth. As an adult, the higher calorie count will contribute to unintended weight gain. 

"Puppy diets tend to be higher in calories to support growth and have a different balance of vitamins and minerals to provide optimal nutrition for growing bones and muscles."

How tall at the shoulder is your pup and what is his current weight? Also, how much is he eating a day?

I understand keeping a rein on expenses, but you might find that a higher quality food might mean less food needed overall. This could balance out in the long run.


----------



## Kristi (Jul 19, 2021)

Streetcar said:


> That level of water intake = go to the vet asap and get absolutely everything possible tested, including adrenals and possible diabetes. And in light of the output problem. Asap. Ahead of non-veterinarian suggestions. Good luck, sending good thoughts, and please let us know.
> 
> You may want to clarify if this is an outdoor dog or one who lives indoors and just goes out.


Indoor dog who we take out to potty. He does stay in a kennel/crate when we leave and at night to sleep. He's way to hyper and we were told that it was a safe way to teach him. He's not always a fan of the kennel but he's learning. His level of water intake honestly just depends on his activity. Did we got for a walk, was he outside with us while we were doing yard work? What's the normal amount of water for a dog?


----------



## Kristi (Jul 19, 2021)

Rose n Poos said:


> Puppy food isn't recommended for adult dogs. It's formulated to facilitate growth. As an adult, the higher calorie count will contribute to unintended weight gain.
> 
> "Puppy diets tend to be higher in calories to support growth and have a different balance of vitamins and minerals to provide optimal nutrition for growing bones and muscles."
> 
> ...


I'm 5'7 and when he's on all fours his head is at my shoulders, tail to head ...I have a picture actually. He's 32 lbs. He eats 1 thing of Cesar a day and maybe a 1/8 cup of kibble. He's never been a big kibble eater, not even as a puppy. but I keep a cup of it out at all times for him. I might let him have an egg if we're having eggs for lunch but I don't put anything on his.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Kristi said:


> He's way to hyper and we were told that it was a safe way to teach him.


Along with the crate, what specific training is being done to help him learn to calm himself and be able to settle. Have you tried teaching a Settle?


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Kristi said:


> 1 thing of Cesar a day


Could you give a bit more specific info, please? I'm sure you're not referring to the tiny little trays .


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

What kind of kibble are you feeding him? 


Streetcar said:


> That level of water intake = go to the vet asap and get absolutely everything possible tested, including adrenals and possible diabetes. And in light of the output problem. Asap. Ahead of non-veterinarian suggestions. Good luck, sending good thoughts, and please let us know.
> 
> You may want to clarify if this is an outdoor dog or one who lives indoors and just goes out.


I don't see an issue with 1-2 bowls of water. Sounds about right to me.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

My dogs both consume this amount of water most days, so I don't see that as being an issue. What kind of exercise does he get? What kibble is he eating? If the budget is tight there are options out there. Victor and 4health, and frankly Purina pro is reasonable. If you must add a topper as long as it is a wet food he is getting moisture which I assume is the point your vet is making when he says gravy. Just use a stew type if you want it to be more wet. For example: Pro Plan Focus Large Breed Beef & Rice Wet Dog Food | Purina
You could give him a similar kibble. 
I also think if he is only basically eating the cesar wet and not much kibble he is not eating enough, and likely that could also contribute to him having hard stool. I don't use cesar but I've read that adult dogs need approximately 3 ½ trays daily per 10 lbs. body weight. Newfies are big and you say he is mixed with a mini poodle? Thats a odd combo, I'd be curious of the weights on the parents, as that could also give you an idea of how big he should be. At 18 months he no longer needs to be on puppy food, he will not get a benefit , it will likely only make him overweight. My vet usually has me take my dogs off puppy food by 5-6 months (large dogs) as we want the bone growth slower rather than fast. It depends on the dog though. I hope it all works out for you and Coco, he is precious.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Kristi said:


> I'm 5'7 and when he's on all fours his head is at my shoulders, tail to head ...I have a picture actually. He's 32 lbs.


I'm pretty sure his head isn't at your shoulders when he's on all fours🤣! Maybe when on his hind legs though! 
If you could measure his height at the "withers" (Google it if needed) , we could get a better idea of how big he should be, although the part Newfie makes this a bit tricky. Withers are located at the highest point on your dog's back located in line with the bones of the shoulder blades. 
Do you think he's skinny, fat, or just right?


----------



## Kristi (Jul 19, 2021)

94Magna_Tom said:


> I'm pretty sure his head isn't at your shoulders when he's on all fours🤣! Maybe when on his hind legs though!
> If you could measure his height at the "withers" (Google it if needed) , we could get a better idea of how big he should be, although the part Newfie makes this a bit tricky. Withers are located at the highest point on your dog's back located in line with the bones of the shoulder blades.
> Do you think he's skinny, fat, or just right?


Just right - only time he looks a little chunky is when he's all fluffy


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Kristi said:


> I'm 5'7 and when he's on all fours his head is at my shoulders, tail to head ...I have a picture actually. He's 32 lbs. *He eats 1 thing of Cesar a day and maybe a 1/8 cup of kibble*. He's never been a big kibble eater, not even as a puppy. but I keep a cup of it out at all times for him. I might let him have an egg if we're having eggs for lunch but I don't put anything on his.
> 
> View attachment 496861


If that is all he's eating, I don't see how he isn't a rack of bones. My 35 pound dogs needs a cup of 435 calories per cup food a day to maintain her weight. Are you using a standard 8 ounce kitchen measuring cup when dishing out his food? 

Also, the guessing he eats X amount is one of the major problems with free feeding unless you put out that amount in the morning, and he's eaten all of it in a given time period.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

32oz of water seemed a lot to me, but maybe for a large dog it's okay...


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Streetcar said:


> 32oz of water seemed a lot to me, but maybe for a large dog it's okay...


Elroy (59 lbs) will often drink about 16-20 oz in one setting. He doesn't hardly ever drink just a little bit. Usually he drinks this amount twice a day (or maybe more).


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Streetcar said:


> 32oz of water seemed a lot to me, but maybe for a large dog it's okay...


My GSD has always been a "heavy drinker". It's normal for her.


----------



## Kristi (Jul 19, 2021)

TeamHellhound said:


> If that is all he's eating, I don't see how he isn't a rack of bones. My 35 pound dogs needs a cup of 435 calories per cup food a day to maintain her weight. Are you using a standard 8 ounce kitchen measuring cup when dishing out his food?
> 
> Also, the guessing he eats X amount is one of the major problems with free feeding unless you put out that amount in the morning, and he's eaten all of it in a given time period.


I fill his 12 oz kennel cup with dry kibble and then I don't have to fill it again for 4 days at least. When he goes through a growth spurt it'll be 2 days but 4 is his minimum. I feed him 1 thing of Cesar. He has a large bone he loves to chew on.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Kristi said:


> I fill his 12 oz kennel cup with dry kibble and then I don't have to fill it again for 4 days at least. When he goes through a growth spurt it'll be 2 days but 4 is his minimum. I feed him 1 thing of Cesar. He has a large bone he loves to chew on.


Any uneaten food needs to be tossed at the end of the day and dishes washed well and rinsed. Same with water bowls.

How long are you keeping a bag of kibble around for? From the moment it’s opened, the clock is ticking:

_Kibble lasts only 2-3 weeks once the bag is opened. That’s far shorter than the “Best Before” date on the bag … which is usually at least a year. But that date applies to unopened bags of food.Once opened, food loses its nutritional value and the fats begin to oxidize and go rancid. _









How Long Does Kibble Last? - Dogs Naturally


Synthetic ingredients in dog kibble help keep its shelf life, but as soon as you open it, it starts oxidizing. How long does that kibble really last?




www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Kristi said:


> I fill his 12 oz kennel cup with dry kibble and then I don't have to fill it again for 4 days at least. When he goes through a growth spurt it'll be 2 days but 4 is his minimum. I feed him 1 thing of Cesar. He has a large bone he loves to chew on.


That bag of kibble has got to be pretty old, it's probably gone rancid. Dogs won't eat rancid food. One 3.5oz can (90 calories) of food a day isn't even close to enough food for a 32 lb dog. I'd get a new bag of kibble (adult) and feed him that. Does he eat treats? 
You never gave us his height at the withers. By you description of how much food he eats, he's probably very, very hungry.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

Kristi said:


> I fill his 12 oz kennel cup with dry kibble and then I don't have to fill it again for 4 days at least. When he goes through a growth spurt it'll be 2 days but 4 is his minimum. I feed him 1 thing of Cesar. He has a large bone he loves to chew on.


Okay, if he's not a walking skeleton, then he's somehow getting a _lot _more food than the 1.5 cups of kibble every four days and the two containers a day of wet food you are saying he gets. The Cesar is only about 90 calories per container, and the highest calorie kibble I've seen is Inukshuk, which is still only 720 calories per cup. My 46 pound, intact eighteen month old purebred SPoo, who burns energy just by breathing, eats over 800 calories every day just to maintain his weight, let alone gain anything. 

About the only other explanation is that he has a severe metabolic issue going on that is affecting both his appearance and appetite.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

TeamHellhound said:


> Okay, if he's not a walking skeleton, then he's somehow getting a _lot _more food than the 1.5 cups of kibble every four days and the two containers a day of wet food you are saying he gets.


I hadn't thought of that. 
@Kristi Is it possible he's eating food elsewhere? Maybe if he's out by himself, a neighbor is feeding him. 
Either way I'd get a new bag of kibble to see if he eats it. If he does, the old bag probably went bad.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Kristi said:


> I fill his 12 oz kennel cup with dry kibble and then I don't have to fill it again for 4 days at least. When he goes through a growth spurt it'll be 2 days but 4 is his minimum. I feed him 1 thing of Cesar.


I have to ask, is your vet aware that this is all your boy eats and for how long he's been eating like this?

This is simply not enough nourishment and may well have a serious impact on his health, if there isn't an underlying issue already present.

I think I'd take my dog to an internal medicine specialist for a second opinion to get this figured out.

If he were eating only this food:

Pro Plan Complete Essentials Adult Turkey & Vegetables Entrée Slices in Gravy Wet Dog Food

Then assuming an adult weight of 35lb he should be eating this amount daily:

*Feeding*

*Weight**Canned Food Only*(lbs)(cans)352-3/4
Divide amounts into 2 or more feedings. Adjust to maintain ideal body condition. When feeding with dry product 1-1/4 cans replace approximately 1 cup of dry Pro Plan formula.

*Calorie Content (calculated)(ME):*
858 kcal/kg
316 kcal/can


This is a comparable kibble from Purina Pro Plan (mentioned in the feeding notes above):

If he were eating only this food:
Pro Plan Adult Complete Essentials Shredded Blend Chicken & Rice

*RECOMMENDED DAILY FEEDING AMOUNTS*
Using a standard 8 oz/250 ml measuring cup which contains approximately 96 g of Pro Plan.


Weight RangeFeeding Amount(lbs)(kg)(cups)(grams)21 - 359.5 - 15.91-2/3 - 2-1/3161 - 22436 - 5016.3 - 22.72-1/3 - 3224 - 288

We recommend that you keep your dog in ideal body condition and not allow your dog to become overweight. The exact amount of food your dog requires will need to be adjusted according to age, activity and environment. But a good place to start is with these guidelines for an average, active, adult dog.

Calorie Content (fed)(ME):
4038 kcal/kg
387 kcal/cup


----------



## Kristi (Jul 19, 2021)

Rose n Poos said:


> I have to ask, is your vet aware that this is all your boy eats and for how long he's been eating like this?
> 
> This is simply not enough nourishment and may well have a serious impact on his health, if there isn't an underlying issue already present.
> 
> ...


No, I didn't get a chance to really talk with my vet this past time we went. One of their vets retired so they're short and it took me a month to get him in for his shots. At 32 lbs the doctor didn't say much just that he looked good. That would explain why he's been seeming hungry lately. I told my husband, I can tell that he's hungry, especially in the morning. It's why I wanted a new wet food so I could give him more. We found one that seemed similar to Cesar but was more, in a can so even split it was like giving him a thing of Cesar twice a day. I'm going to have to find a new vet so I can get some questions answered.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Honestly, with the amount of water he's taking in, there's no reason for his poop to be rock hard. Gravy, even wet food in general, doesn't sound like the problem.

His body simply isn't getting enough nutrients to produce a normal waste product. If he's overdrinking, he may just be trying to fill his near-starving tummy.

Changing a food suddenly isn't generally a good idea but get rid of the old kibble asap, and understand that it's going to cost more than planned to feed him properly.

I don't know what food you found but I'm going to do something that I don't normally and tell you to go buy a small size bag of Purina Pro Plan (no substitutions on the brand) but it can be any of the regular adult versions. Also buy several cans of the Purina Pro Plan regular adult food.

The dry food will come in a 6lb bag size so you can try it.
Dry Dog Food | Purina

Any of the full size canned food
Wet Dog Food | Purina

For the first couple of days mix only the new Purina PP wet food with the old Cesar and _don't stint! Feed to his weight! Follow the guidelines!_

If he doesn't get a further upset tummy then fade out the Cesar and keep him on the PPP wet_ but feed to his weight!_

Next, in a couple more days, start putting the PPP kibble in his bowl but only about half the portion in the chart above. Top that with the PPP wet food, about half that portion.

Ideally he's getting fed twice a day, but remember that once you mix wet with dry, that food is only good for a hour or so if left uneaten. It can be refrigerated to try again later but that'll be hit and miss for success.
This requires more math as you'll need to split the amounts in the guidelines into two portions.
An alternative plan is to feed the PPP wet half portion as one meal and have the kibble available totally dry for him to graze on thru the day. This works only if there's no other animal in the house that might go for his left out food.

Try this for a couple of days. If he takes to this food and eats enough to support his weight, I'd expect normal stools sooner than later.

If he doesn't like the kibble, don't worry, the big box stores usually have a "take it back" policy, so check on that too.

(I should bring up that the amounts given in the feeding guidelines are given as if that is the only food given thru the day. If he's getting treats or snacks additionally thru the day then the total PPP fed can be reduced a bit. You'll need to have some idea of how many calories he's getting thru treats and snacks to adjust. For the first week of the experiment, tho, just feed per guidelines.)


----------



## BBVidya (6 mo ago)

I give a few frozen banana chunks to loosen poop if needed and she loves it. I use pumpkin or baked sweet potato in most meals fed to keep it a nice consistency.


----------

